# GSM Brisbane CO allocated from Jan 2016 awaited grants



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Can you please update your case in this thread, so we can all track the status of our grants and timeline of CO allocated and grant allocation after CO assignment. 

My timelines are posted in signature, hope to see some other updates.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can you please update your case in this thread, so we can all track the status of our grants and timeline of CO allocated and grant allocation after CO assignment.
> 
> My timelines are posted in signature, hope to see some other updates.


Below are my timelines !! signature is not getting updated and reflected here.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

grooprai159 said:


> Below are my timelines !! signature is not getting updated and reflected here.


Hii hope new signature reflects now !


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi, my timeline as : 

221214

14/7/15:VET Skill assessment submitted
19/11/15:VET Outcome +ve
21/11/15:190 EOI submitted (65 + 5ss)
26/11/15:NSW SS Invited
26/11/15:NSW SS Application lodged.
10/12/15:NSW SS Approval and Visa 190 Invitation
11/12/15:Medicals done
15/12/15:Visa Lodged
22/12/15:Overseas PCC uploaded
31/12/15: AFP uploaded
11/01/16 CO requested both F80 & spouse's english
13/1/16: Both F80 uploaded, request CO for VAC2 invoice
19/1/2016: Invoice Received but not yet paid ( payable within 7 days)
21/1/2016: Spouse functional English received. Suprisingly it's sufficient 
22/1/2016: Contacted CO for cancel VAC 2 Invoice and Submit Spouse's English


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Find my timeline below.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

My timeline as below


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

anyone knows, how much time is required to get grant after fulfilling the CO request. Is Brisbane team is prompt to give grant or take usual time to provide grant of 03 months (as mentioned by DIBP on their web portal)


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

When I am having small analysis in older posts between CO Allocation and Grant date, I can observe atleast it will take 6-8 weeks of time. Some people got the grant on the 43rd day of CO allocation (including weekends) and some people have to wait for <12 weeks to know their result. Lucky people got early within 2-3 weeks

Moreover, its dependent on the individual cases and volume of applicants. Our bad luck is we have to wait for some more time due to addition of Christmas and New Year holidays followed by Australia day on 26-Jan-2016 where its 4 day long leave for people at AUS. Generally speaking it will take ~8 weeks to know our result after CO allocation. Example: I may see some update from CO on ~ 14/FEB/2016. Lets hope and wish for some speedy replies from CO


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> When I am having small analysis in older posts between CO Allocation and Grant date, I can observe atleast it will take 6-8 weeks of time. Some people got the grant on the 43rd day of CO allocation (including weekends) and some people have to wait for <12 weeks to know their result. Lucky people got early within 2-3 weeks
> 
> Moreover, its dependent on the individual cases and volume of applicants. Our bad luck is we have to wait for some more time due to addition of Christmas and New Year holidays followed by Australia day on 26-Jan-2016 where its 4 day long leave for people at AUS. Generally speaking it will take ~8 weeks to know our result after CO allocation. Example: I may see some update from CO on ~ 14/FEB/2016. Lets hope and wish for some speedy replies from CO


thanks for response !


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

It's exactly 52 days after I have submitted the requested docs from CO, Team Brisbane.
No feedback until now on the status but patiently waiting to come the grant by February which is 3 months after I have lodged my visa.


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Kiree said:


> It's exactly 52 days after I have submitted the requested docs from CO, Team Brisbane.
> No feedback until now on the status but patiently waiting to come the grant by February which is 3 months after I have lodged my visa.


And today is my 47th day I completed the requirement. Let us all pray for ourselves and each other. We will get it god willing.


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

@aghausman - Let's keep our faith that the grant will come soon. You are just 1 day ahead of me in visa lodging. We are 63 days now after that. Are you planning to call DIBP before the 90 days allocated for the processing?


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Kiree said:


> @aghausman - Let's keep our faith that the grant will come soon. You are just 1 day ahead of me in visa lodging. We are 63 days now after that. Are you planning to call DIBP before the 90 days allocated for the processing?


Yeah correct, if I calculate it from the lodge date then 64 days have passed. I am hopeful to get it before 90 days but lets see


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

Hopefully by Feb.. I believe jobs openings are on April, that's the end of the fiscal year. I am through an agent so I do not know if I need to make follow ups. I just got the email and no. of team brisbane and I am very much tempted to give them a call or mail.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Kiree said:


> Hopefully by Feb.. I believe jobs openings are on April, that's the end of the fiscal year. I am through an agent so I do not know if I need to make follow ups. I just got the email and no. of team brisbane and I am very much tempted to give them a call or mail.


Hi Friends, find below my timelines, still awaiting CO allocation or (DG) Direct Grant...

One week before I called DIBP, but after 34 minutes long wait I dropped the call. Any one have chance to Call DIBP and talk with them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Any news..... do anyone know the 3 months timeline start from lodging of visa or after the CO allocation.

I have heared that DIBP has laid of more than 700 employees recently and due to this there is going to significant delay in processing of visa.... does anyone also know this is true or just rumors ??


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Kiree said:


> Hopefully by Feb.. I believe jobs openings are on April, that's the end of the fiscal year. I am through an agent so I do not know if I need to make follow ups. I just got the email and no. of team brisbane and I am very much tempted to give them a call or mail.


Hi, 

Did you call them ?


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Every one,


Got my grant today.

Below are my timelines in signature.

All the best for others for their grant !!


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> 
> Got my grant today.
> ...


Congrats mate 
That's quite fast, did you claim any employment points?


----------



## grooprai159 (May 7, 2014)

OZbeckons said:


> Congrats mate
> That's quite fast, did you claim any employment points?


Yes, I claimed 10 points for employment !


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> Yes, I claimed 10 points for employment !


Some people said that lengthy employment verification is why it takes a long time to grant the visa. Well, in your case, it certainly is not true then.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> 
> Got my grant today.
> ...


Congratulations mate.. All the best
Your ANZSCO have less competition comparing with 261*** and that may be one of the possible reason for speedy grant. Bottom line, Grant is Grant  
Kudos...


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Congratulations mate.. All the best
> Your ANZSCO have less competition comparing with 261*** and that may be one of the possible reason for speedy grant. Bottom line, Grant is Grant
> Kudos...


Just curious does ANZSCO still matter during visa application processing? 
I thought it only matters during the EOI stage?


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Guys,

Got the golden mail   
Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ  
Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant. 
Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it. 

Thanks to all useful info from you guys. 
Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon. 

Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> ...



Congrats! u got the super fast grant


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Timeline in signature. Request for PCC completed on 08-Feb.


----------



## JAN84 (Nov 22, 2015)

Timeline in Signature


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

grooprai159 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> 
> Got my grant today.
> ...


Great bro! You got a very fast Grant.. We are in the next queue, hoping for the soonest Grant. 
:fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello all, got our visa today.
It has been 85 days since we lodge our visa and 77 days after CO contacted us.

Thank you all for your inputs and motivating everyone in the waiting game.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Brisbane team is given grants very slowly...


----------



## Shivaram (Nov 16, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Brisbane team is given grants very slowly...


Yes mate, I submitted my final documents on Feb 18th and waiting since. There are some people who's waiting time is more than us :confused2: this is frustrating!


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Shivaram said:


> Yes mate, I submitted my final documents on Feb 18th and waiting since. There are some people who's waiting time is more than us :confused2: this is frustrating!


Now they are started to clearing backlog.. let's hope for the best for this week.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Now they are started to clearing backlog.. let's hope for the best for this week.


How you have got this information? Called them or read somewhere in the forum?


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

What I understand is that CO sends our application to other bodies for checks and he/she focus on next applications allocated to him/her. And then get back to old applications after some time (may be once weekly or something like that) and grant if all requirements fulfilled. 

So when all X/Y/Z bodies given positive feedback for a February applicant he get granted. While for a November applicant may be still stuck because one of these bodies did not clear it.

But how would we know what is holding us, and when will we get it cleared?


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Buddy, ur timeline is strange, sorry for that, have you called your CO?*

Jahirul buddy, It seems it is already 3 months since your last CO contact. It is painful. Have you tried to call your CO ? Some people received in a week just after calling their CO. Here, there is no such standard way, we may have to try in all the directions.



Jahirul said:


> What I understand is that CO sends our application to other bodies for checks and he/she focus on next applications allocated to him/her. And then get back to old applications after some time (may be once weekly or something like that) and grant if all requirements fulfilled.
> 
> So when all X/Y/Z bodies given positive feedback for a February applicant he get granted. While for a November applicant may be still stuck because one of these bodies did not clear it.
> 
> But how would we know what is holding us, and when will we get it cleared?


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Mkanth said:


> Jahirul buddy, It seems it is already 3 months since your last CO contact. It is painful. Have you tried to call your CO ? Some people received in a week just after calling their CO. Here, there is no such standard way, we may have to try in all the directions.


Thanks for sympathy my friend. I called DIBP last month and again today.. always same typical answer. You cannot even speak to CO, the front desk officer will tell you it's normal "you will get response when your time comes"


----------



## rajesh23733 (Apr 14, 2016)

*visa processing time*

Hello Guys,

I have just came across this group. My application is also with GSM Brisbane. Please find the time line below

SC189/GSM Brisbane/ANZSCO 263111
EOI - 8/12/2015
VISA Lodged - 30/01/2016
CO Contact - 17/02/2016 (requested for PCC and Medicals)
Documents uploaded - 18/03/2016 ( exactly after one month from CO contact):frusty:
Second CO Contact - xx/xx/201x
EMP Verification - xx/xx/201x
Grant - xx/xx/201x :hurt:


I am looking for some clarification from you guys. I am aware that the standard visa processing time is 3 months for 189 (priority 4), however, I am not sure that this 3 months is from the date of visa application lodged or from the date of documents uploaded after CO contact ?


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi all
My application is also allocated to Brisbane . 

Skill code. : 261311 (189)
Eoi lodged. : July 4th 2015
Invite : Jan 22nd 2016
Visa lodged. : Jan 29th 2016
Medicals. : July 4th 2015
Docs uploaded. : Jan 29th 2016
CO allocated. : Feb 13th 2016
Form 80 uploaded : Feb 13th 2016
Grant. : killing


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Just now subscribed to this thread. My timelines are:

Code- 261311 Analyst Programmer
EOI- 3rd Feb 2016
NSW Invitation- 29th Feb 2016
Visa lodged- 10th March 2016
CO alloted- 11th April 2016 name Theresa from Brisbane, asked for AFP and more Spouse relationship evidences
CO Documents uploaded- 20th April 2016
Grant-???


----------



## rajesh23733 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Any grants in this group?*

Hello Guys,

Good Morning!.. Anybody got grant in this group in last two weeks?

Anybody received employment verification call from Australian Embassy in Delhi recently ?


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

*Wonder what to do*

Hi seniors

I have a question

1) I lodged application on 11th March and Co contacted me on 11th April for additional documents such as oversea PCC and military certificate

Does it mean that all my other documents are ok? or they will review again once they receive additional informationi?

2) Since my oversea PCC takes more than 28 days, I sent email to ask for more days but still no response. Will I be allowed more time? or They just reject my application due to the over-time?

I don't know what do to;;
-----------------------------------------------------------------
time line

Visa application lodge - 3/11

Co contact for oversea PCC and military certificate - 4/11


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

*slow is fine*



namsfiz said:


> Brisbane team is given grants very slowly...


cause what we need to do is just waiting

I am worried some other reason may appear all of sudden and block my long way


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

*I agree*



OZbeckons said:


> Just curious does ANZSCO still matter during visa application processing?
> I thought it only matters during the EOI stage?


Only matters in EOI Stage


----------



## rajesh23733 (Apr 14, 2016)

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I have a question
> 
> ...



Hi, CO would have checked all the documents and asked for additional documents only if she/he thought it is required. In your case, it was PCC and military certificate. Again, there is a slight chance for asking more documents, however, that is rare. 

Regarding, time frame to submit your pcc, I hope you have sent a detailed mail explaining why it will take more than 28 days to get your PCC to your CO. If yes, then that's all.

Most of the time we will not get reply from CO for the mails we sent. So you do not need to worry. Just upload the document once you received and hit on information provided button in your immiaccount followed by a mail to the CO with the status.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I have a question
> 
> ...


Better attach a proof i-e receipt that you have applied for the PCC. There is a separate category to upload the PCC receipt on immiaccount.

But, donot worry, they do grant more time than usual 28 days.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

*Thank!!!!you!!!*



rajesh23733 said:


> Hi, CO would have checked all the documents and asked for additional documents only if she/he thought it is required. In your case, it was PCC and military certificate. Again, there is a slight chance for asking more documents, however, that is rare.
> 
> Regarding, time frame to submit your pcc, I hope you have sent a detailed mail explaining why it will take more than 28 days to get your PCC to your CO. If yes, then that's all.
> 
> Most of the time we will not get reply from CO for the mails we sent. So you do not need to worry. Just upload the document once you received and hit on information provided button in your immiaccount followed by a mail to the CO with the status.


So grateful for your kind advise. It relieved me so much.
I also think I need to be more patient, God knows it is difficult.
Thank you Rajesh and Good luck to you for all!


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

*Thank you!*



SqOats said:


> Better attach a proof i-e receipt that you have applied for the PCC. There is a separate category to upload the PCC receipt on immiaccount.
> 
> But, donot worry, they do grant more time than usual 28 days.



Thank you for your kind comment

I am so relieved...this wating time was killing my excitement from invitation.

Thank you again!


----------



## arjanrajesh (May 6, 2016)

I called to +61731367000 to know status of my file and explained my problem that no one contact me till the time. I had lodged my file on 24 Jan 2016. 

He (Executive) verified and told me that as per system CO assigned on 8th Feb and should sent mail about few documents related to Spouse. He didn't specify document details. But I told that we didn't received any email and even my Immi account always displays 'App Recd', there is no any communication or email in Inbox of Immi account. Even status of application never moved to WIP or any link activated for documents. 
we had uploaded few documents like PCC, form 80 of spouse on 10th Feb 2016, we were in process of uploading documents.

Then he put my call on hold for few minutes and then told that he is escalating our concern that client didn't receive any communication till the time. also confusing that there is no communication ref in Immi account. He advise to wait for some days someone should contact us.

Can anyone please advise how I should proceed next and have anyone experience this issue? Please advise.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.

I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.

GOD bless you all...

Find below my timelines:

263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
189 (60 points)
TOEFL: 11th SEP 2015
ACS Positive:18 OCT 2014
EOI lodged - 13th SEP 2015
Invitated - : 23 NOV 2015
VISA lodged - : 08 DEC 2015
Medical Uploaded : 09 DEC 2015
PCC Uploaded: 08 DEC 2015
Form80 & Form1221 Uploaded: 09 DEC 2015
CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 (Asking UAE Emp VISA copy) - Uploaded in 1 hour
Visa Grant: 17 MAY 2016


----------



## arjanrajesh (May 6, 2016)

Someone from Delhi High commission contacted to my old, current employer to verify employee history. Can anyone advise what next and how much time process takes afterwards? In case very old employer couldn't available or able to confirm then?


----------



## s.m (Jun 18, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!  All the best in future journey..


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Congratulation dear. All the very best to your future endeavour.


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Brisbane office seems very slow these days. Its not usual to hear that grant came Brisbane office in last few months where as Adelaide office is working faster.


----------



## Vaish121 (May 14, 2016)

I had applied under electrical engineer category for 189 visa from India on 9 th may 2016and the CO contacted me for further documents on 17 th may and I uploaded on 20 th may.. Hope will get grant soon.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Alhamdulillah finally I received my 189 visa grant for 263111 from GSM Brisbane today around 4am Dubai time. After CO contact 76 days and 161 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I'm really thankful to all members who help a lot and all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and wish them to have a grant as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mamoon said:


> Brisbane office seems very slow these days. Its not usual to hear that grant came Brisbane office in last few months where as Adelaide office is working faster.


Slow and steady wins the race  you must have noticed that the cases which get stuck with gsm Adelaide go beyond 150+ days.

And lately gsm Brisbane has been showering grants. Hope this would continue

Best wishes to everyone who have been allocated with COs from Brisbane office.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

CO alloted from Brisbane. Fingers crossed.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Got assessment commence mail from Brisbane:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## tamvan (Jul 17, 2016)

*Long time waiting after CO Allocation - Brisbane*

I have applied for 190 under "Software Programmer" and been a long time wait for the VISA grant.

No of days since VISA lodged : 187 days

CO has contacted twice :

1st time : Asked for Form 80 and PCC
2nd time : Asked for Spouse overseas education proof

In the application , Under my spouse details, "Provide Character assessment" is still open and it has a link "Start a new Form 1221". But the CO has not asked for the form 1221 in both the checklist.

Do we need to upload a new form 1221 again ?


VISA lodged - : 20th Jan 2016
CO - Brisbane - 16th Feb 2016
Request for more information : Form 80, PCC uploaded : 18th Feb 2016
Request for more information : Spouse education documents uploaded : 4th May 2016


----------



## tamvan (Jul 17, 2016)

Can someone help me!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tamvan said:


> Can someone help me!!!



With what?


----------



## tamvan (Jul 17, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With what?


Am sorry , I am new to this blog and my bad. Please find the contents of my old blog.

I have applied for 190 under "Software Programmer" and been a long time wait for the VISA grant.

No of days since VISA lodged : 187 days

CO has contacted twice :

1st time : Asked for Form 80 and PCC
2nd time : Asked for Spouse overseas education proof

In the application , Under my spouse details, "Provide Character assessment" is still open and it has a link "Start a new Form 1221". But the CO has not asked for the form 1221 in both the checklist.

Do we need to upload a new form 1221 again ?


VISA lodged - : 20th Jan 2016
CO - Brisbane - 16th Feb 2016
Request for more information : Form 80, PCC uploaded : 18th Feb 2016
Request for more information : Spouse education documents uploaded : 4th May 2016


----------



## tamvan (Jul 17, 2016)

*Needhelp on my query*



tamvan said:


> Am sorry , I am new to this blog and my bad. Please find the contents of my old blog.
> 
> I have applied for 190 under "Software Programmer" and been a long time wait for the VISA grant.
> 
> ...



Someone help me on the above query.


----------



## kanavsharma (May 30, 2015)

I feel, I am waiting from ages.
I got an invite in Jan 2016 and submitted the application in March, CO GSMBrisbane was assigned in few days and I provided all the information on 11May 2016. 
Status started showing 'Assesment in Progress' and there is no change ever since. I sent an email on 11 August but got an auto-generated reply.

Should I make a call?
People from my office with similar case history got grants within 1.5 months and this is making me worry.

Any suggestions?

ANZSCO code is 261313
applied with 60pts , 7 yrs of work exp


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

I am also on the same boat:confused2:


kanavsharma said:


> I feel, I am waiting from ages.
> I got an invite in Jan 2016 and submitted the application in March, CO GSMBrisbane was assigned in few days and I provided all the information on 11May 2016.
> Status started showing 'Assesment in Progress' and there is no change ever since. I sent an email on 11 August but got an auto-generated reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey guys, i have also been assigned with team Brisbane. Below is my timeline :

GSM 189 VISA
Mechanical Engineer 
ANZSCO : 233512
Points : 60

Breakdown :- 
Age : 30
Qulification	: 15
IELTS : 10
Work Experience : 05
Net : 60

EA Assessment lodged(Fast-Track): 13-April-2016
EA Requested additinal info : 20-April-2016
Replied to EA request : 20-April-2016
EA Positive outcome : 02-May-2016

EOI Filled : 02-May-2016
EOI ceiling reached for financial year: 11-May-2016
EOI Invite : 20-July-2016

VISA LODGED: 20-July-2016
DOCS uploaded: 24-July-2016
CO assigned/asked for medical : 02-Aug-2016
Medical completed/submitted : 11-Aug-2016
Current case : WAITING


----------



## sunraj78 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hih All,

Same here. I am waiting for ages. My Timelines as below

No. Of Days
ACS	25-Jan-16 332
EOI	08-Feb-16 318
Invite	17-Feb-16 309
Acknowledgement	26-Feb-16 300
CO Allocation	21-Mar-16 276
AFP Clearence	01-Apr-16 265
Medicals	05-Apr-16 261
Indian PCC	06-Apr-16 260
Included Family members	23-May-16 213
Additional Requested docs submission	21-Jun-16 184
CO last contact date	02-Aug-16 142


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

sunraj78 said:


> Hih All,
> 
> Same here. I am waiting for ages. My Timelines as below
> 
> ...


Was ur last contact from skilled support or gsm brisbane?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

hi guys, scared after looking into your timelines. I am also waiting since AUG2016. God knows now.


----------



## sunraj78 (Dec 16, 2016)

farjaf said:


> Was ur last contact from skilled support or gsm brisbane?


It was from gsm Brisbane.


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

sunraj78 said:


> It was from gsm Brisbane.


hi did you call them. in what number did you call for gsm brisbane. please note me. i also in same trapping boat. mine is 6 month in total from visa lodged and 4 month over from co contact.

thank you
manoh


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

manoh said:


> hi did you call them. in what number did you call for gsm brisbane. please note me. i also in same trapping boat. mine is 6 month in total from visa lodged and 4 month over from co contact.
> 
> thank you
> manoh


Mine is same case. 
3 months since CO cobtacted. 
THEN big silence....

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

imhardik88 said:


> Mine is same case.
> 3 months since CO cobtacted.
> THEN big silence....
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


hi. are you offshore or onshore applicant and where is gsm ...brisbane or adelied
thank you
manoh


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

any grant news from brisbane gsm

keeps me long wait...stuck my life..

fingercross for visa grant...

manoh

my time process
nt invitation 22111 27th sep 2016
visa lodged 4th oct 2016
co contacted 9th dec 2016 for my wife's functional english and pcc
submitted 12th dec 2013
visa grant???????


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Add me to the line aswell. My timeline is on the signature.


----------



## kim_sakura4u (Mar 30, 2017)

Any grants from gsm Brisbane?


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

any grant from gsm brisbane??????? update


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Here is mine... I don't see any grants from Brisbane office even in IMMITracker.


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

Folks, My case is also with brisbane, not heard anything since 1st CO contact on 6th Jan 2017.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hasiths said:


> Here is mine... I don't see any grants from Brisbane office even in IMMITracker.




Its quiet in both SCs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

ping


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi ..,

Any 323214 metal machinist applied and waiting grant from 2016 or 2017 ?

I nvr see any grant for this occupation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

worldking said:


> Hi ..,
> 
> Any 323214 metal machinist applied and waiting grant from 2016 or 2017 ?
> 
> ...




It is rare anzsco, but grants do not depend on anzsco, more on nationality and completeness of your application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Looking at data on myimmitracker, I found that for 6 months in 2017, about 80% of the cases got CO contacted within 2 weeks, and got grant within 2 months after responded to last CO contact.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

akalisavn said:


> Looking at data on myimmitracker, I found that for 6 months in 2017, about 80% of the cases got CO contacted within 2 weeks, and got grant within 2 months after responded to last CO contact.




Average processing is 85 days, so yes you are right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It is rare anzsco, but grants do not depend on anzsco, more on nationality and completeness of your application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for your reply andrey. But, I heard it also depends on their needs right? 
Because my agent said, nowadays DIBP not give much Priority to this anzsco compare to last few decades due to current companies economy status.


----------



## manujverma (May 17, 2017)

hey everyone i also have been assigned GSM Brisbane for my 190 visa Victoria under 254499 Reg Nurse category. My wife is Primary applicant
Victoria nomination applied 1-2-2017
Victoria Nomination Received 6-2-2017
Visa applied 23-2-17
Medicals taken 25-2-17
CO contact 22-3-17 asking for PCC of both applicants
Wife PCC uplaoded 23-3-17
I had to get my passport updated with my spouse name so new passport taken and new PCC applied with new passport number 
My PCC and form 929 and new Passport details uploaded 2-5-17
Awaiting Grant


----------



## kim_sakura4u (Mar 30, 2017)

I replied to the co with medical n pcc in March and after that no co contact and no grant.. Can anyone suggest how much time it will take? I lodged visa file in February 2017. 489 ss visa.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kim_sakura4u said:


> I replied to the co with medical n pcc in March and after that no co contact and no grant.. Can anyone suggest how much time it will take? I lodged visa file in February 2017. 489 ss visa.


No grant has been issued in the last 3 months due to DIBP reaching the limit. Hopefully more grants will be given from this month.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No grant has been issued in the last 3 months due to DIBP reaching the limit. Hopefully more grants will be given from this month.




That means internally they halted reviewing the documents??! Or they already reviewed and hold the grant decision!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> That means internally they halted reviewing the documents??! Or they already reviewed and hold the grant decision!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More like reviewed it but halted grant decisions. It would be a waste of time to not process applications due to grant cap being reached which i don't think happened. Aus gov won't be happy if DIBP staff spending time doing nothing while getting paid lol !


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> More like reviewed it but halted grant decisions. It would be a waste of time to not process applications due to grant cap being reached which i don't think happened. Aus gov won't be happy if DIBP staff spending time doing nothing while getting paid lol !




Sorry , I didn't comprehend your opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> Sorry , I didn't comprehend your opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They continued processing as applications were reached since people got CO contacts asking them to submit documents and others. Since, the grant cap is reached, they couldn't issue any visa grant and put them on hold waiting for 1st July 2017 as new year quota starts.

The 3rd line is a joke if you get the 1st two lines.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> They continued processing as applications were reached since people got CO contacts asking them to submit documents and others. Since, the grant cap is reached, they couldn't issue any visa grant and put them on hold waiting for 1st July 2017 as new year quota starts.
> 
> The 3rd line is a joke if you get the 1st two lines.




Thanks zaback21 , I have one query, regarding claiming points for employment, I read from DIBP web site if I need to claim the employment points you have one of the following two routes ;

1- the authority undertaking your skills assessment states in the assessment that your employment is skilled (in your EOI, use the date stated in your assessment as your employment commencement date).

OR

2- your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by your assessing authority on their website.

If the standards of your assessing authority are not on their website, you must meet the minimum skill level set by the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO).

I didn't comprehend No.2 , what does it means !? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> Thanks zaback21 , I have one query, regarding claiming points for employment, I read from DIBP web site if I need to claim the employment points you have one of the following two routes ;
> 
> 1- the authority undertaking your skills assessment states in the assessment that your employment is skilled (in your EOI, use the date stated in your assessment as your employment commencement date).
> 
> ...


Better ask on sultan's board or visa lodge board. I don't know much about work exp assessment.

No 2 usually means you want to claim points without getting work experience assessed by your Skill Assessment Authority. You claim points directly with DIBP.


----------



## kim_sakura4u (Mar 30, 2017)

So that means now they will start giving grant???


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

kim_sakura4u said:


> So that means now they will start giving grant???


Frankly nobody knows


----------



## kim_sakura4u (Mar 30, 2017)

True... We just have to wait..


----------



## Shanmukha (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi
This week any one got Visa Grant from GSM Brisbane office...?


----------

